# TCMS Transportation



## Thelma Hardcastle (Aug 8, 2018)

Has anyone used TCMS Transportation. I am planning to locate to Spain from the UK and am looking into using transportation companies, and I would like any feedback on the above company. Thanks


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi Thelma

Slightly off thread but a word of warning. Once you make this type of post you could get PMs from transportation companies offering unbelievable deals. It happened to a friend of mine, I have a lot of unlucky friends. She paid part upfront, they picked up all her possessions and that was the last she saw of them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

If you do receive PMs Thelma, from transport companies, please let me or another mod know. Touting for business in that way is against forum rules. 


No reputable company would expect any payment upfront.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> If you do receive PMs Thelma, from transport companies, please let me or another mod know. Touting for business in that way is against forum rules.
> 
> 
> No reputable company would expect any payment upfront.


Very good advice xabia chica.

Scammers are not always familiar with forum rules.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thelma Hardcastle said:


> Has anyone used TCMS Transportation. I am planning to locate to Spain from the UK and am looking into using transportation companies, and I would like any feedback on the above company. Thanks


Can't help you with that sorry, but on the forum to the right there is a menu and one of the options there is Moving Quotes to Spain...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am President of a dog rescue and rehoming charity and we send dogs to adopters all over Europe. We do not 'recommend' companies but we very often use TCMS and have been pleased with the service they provide. I assume that applies whatever the cargo.


----------



## Thelma Hardcastle (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you, Esmeralda


----------



## Thelma Hardcastle (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you for that advice.


----------



## Thelma Hardcastle (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you mrypg9. That is useful feedback. What concerned me was that TCMS was asking for full up front payment. Is this usual ? Thanks again.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Thelma Hardcastle said:


> Thank you mrypg9. That is useful feedback. What concerned me was that TCMS was asking for full up front payment. Is this usual ? Thanks again.


We moved to Spain ten years ago and used Pickfords as they were, surprisingly, the cheapest quote we received. We had to pay the full cost in advance but were fairly relaxed about that as they are such a large and well respected firm. However, I would not be too comfortable about paying a small company upfront.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> If you do receive PMs Thelma, from transport companies, please let me or another mod know. Touting for business in that way is against forum rules.
> 
> 
> No reputable company would expect any payment upfront.


It would seem according to other members, full upfront payment is standard practice. Perhaps better to always use a credit card and not cash or bank transfer.:ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> It would seem according to other members, full upfront payment is standard practice. Perhaps better to always use a credit card and not cash or bank transfer.:ranger:


Not all companies will.

I agree that with a well-known company you should be safe doing so. I certainly wouldn't pay a cent upfront to a small or unknown company. And certainly not cash!


The most important thing is to check the credentials of the company.

Are they legal? Are they insured to transport third party goods? 

There are many 'manwithavan' so-called companies which are neither.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> Not all companies will.
> 
> I agree that with a well-known company you should be safe doing so. I certainly wouldn't pay a cent upfront to a small or unknown company. And certainly not cash!
> 
> ...


Very good advice xabia chica:clap2:

In my earlier post I was referring to outright scammers and the dangers of putting it about that you are in the market for a removal company. It’s quite surprising what many people post on forums, they are a scammer’s delight. I suppose this could apply to many other things posted. Perhaps as a SUPER MODERATOR maybe certain warnings to naive people should be given. Just a thought. :eyebrows:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Very good advice xabia chica:clap2:
> 
> In my earlier post I was referring to outright scammers and the dangers of putting it about that you are in the market for a removal company. It’s quite surprising what many people post on forums, they are a scammer’s delight. I suppose this could apply to many other things posted. Perhaps as a SUPER MODERATOR maybe certain warnings to naive people should be given. Just a thought. :eyebrows:


All moderators & super moderators are here for, is to make sure members follow the rules. That is done privately by PM with the member who breaks the rules.

No more, no less. Occasionally we'll make a 'general moderation' post - but we'll make that clear when posting.

Usually when we post, we post as members. Yes we may sometimes post warnings - see my taxi thread - but so do other members. 

That's what forums are all about - sharing information between members. 

I hope that helps clear up any confusion for you.

Now - :focus: this has nothing to do with removal companies, & the public discussion of actual moderation is against forum rules.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> All moderators & super moderators are here for, is to make sure members follow the rules. That is done privately by PM with the member who breaks the rules.
> 
> No more, no less. Occasionally we'll make a 'general moderation' post - but we'll make that clear when posting.
> 
> ...


Once again you are spot on xabia chica:clap2:

That is exactly why I posted the warning about the potential scammers pretending to be genuine removal companies. I thought my post about removal companies was fully on thread and the warning about bogus removal companies was very relevant to the OP making such a post about removal companies, just as you say, that's what forums are all about - sharing information about removal companies between members. I will make sure I never mention or sugest anything to moderators or super moderators again. I am a new member just learning the ropes and beg your forgiveness’ :yield:


----------



## Thelma Hardcastle (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you Skipper.


----------



## Thelma Hardcastle (Aug 8, 2018)

thank you again for this feedback. Which charity are you? I am also interested in supporting and helping in the future.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you Thelma

Let’s hope you arrive safely with all your pots & pans intact.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Thelma Hardcastle said:


> thank you again for this feedback. Which charity are you? I am also interested in supporting and helping in the future.


mrypg9 is involved with ADANA in Estepona.

I think I'd be correct in saying that she's presidenta.


----------



## Thelma Hardcastle (Aug 8, 2018)

*Pet Transport*



mrypg9 said:


> I am President of a dog rescue and rehoming charity and we send dogs to adopters all over Europe. We do not 'recommend' companies but we very often use TCMS and have been pleased with the service they provide. I assume that applies whatever the cargo.


I am also interested in animal charity work and support. What is the name of your charity and where are you located? I will be in costa blanca. Thanks


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

The Skipper said:


> We moved to Spain ten years ago and used Pickfords as they were, surprisingly, the cheapest quote we received. We had to pay the full cost in advance but were fairly relaxed about that as they are such a large and well respected firm. However, I would not be too comfortable about paying a small company upfront.


We too had to pay upfront four years ago, not a national company but one recommended by many who had moved to Spain and elsewhere before us. With due diligence I googled and checked their credentials.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Just be careful, scammers can be quite sophisticated these days, having all the so called credentials and their own fake website.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Question asked & answered 

:closed_2:


----------

